# How Norman Foster uses architectural language to express and implement his designs and how observes experience this language



## waqqyali (Aug 14, 2012)

How Norman Foster uses architectural language to express and implement his designs and how observes experience this language?


What can you comment about these buildings, what do you think of the shape, colour, detail, construction, views, technology, lighting, size, glazing, openings, landscape....

*Sainsbury Centre for Visual Arts
Norwich, UK, 1974-1978*

The Sainsbury Centre brought a new level of refinement to the practice’s early explorations into lightweight, flexible structures. Much more than a traditional gallery, it integrates spaces for viewing art, and facilities for recreation, teaching and research, within a single, light-filled space that opens up to views of the surrounding landscape.










*__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*

*Chek Lap K o k Airport
Hong Kong, 1992-1998*

Chek Lap Kok is one of the world’s largest airports and this was among the most ambitious construction projects of modern times. The terminal building extends a concept pioneered at Stansted Airport. With its uncluttered spaces, bathed in light, it forms a spectacular gateway to the city.










*__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*

*Swiss Re HQ,
London, UK, 1997-2004*

London’s first ecological tall building and an instantly recognisable addition to the city’s skyline, 30 St Mary Axe is rooted in a drastic approach - technically, architecturally, socially and spatially. Generated by a radial plan, its energy conscious enclosure resolves walls and roof into a continuous triangulated structure,unintructed floor space, light and views










*__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*

*
These buildings are taken from different stage of Norman Foster's career. If you could, express any changes which you think, have changed in his architectural language and another building that you think is relevant to this topic.*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

norman is a member of the royal society of london


----------



## waqqyali (Aug 14, 2012)

Interesting, didn't know he was


----------



## kynastonlaird (Jul 9, 2012)

Man ! I am too much astonished from two of the pics over here. The first one is the top view of the airport, which really looks huge and the second one is this London's tower, a sort of twisted and that also of a great height. I think this tower can withstand the jerks caused by an earthquake and tornado. These are really great to look at.


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

I believe that year 2000 changed Foster's style and made the designs more recognizable. City Hall in London, British Museum and Metropolitan in Warsaw are all good looking as well, even though he follows a rather limited pattern to the buildings.

Some pics of the works I'm talking about :


----------



## mwinyi (Oct 13, 2007)

did he design the Beijing Capital Airport ?


----------

